

Ask HN: North Korean Revolution as a Global Community Project ? - cskau

First and foremost I'm an idealist.
I've always had a great interest in both politics and culture. Especially in South East Asia.<p>You'd have to have lived under a rock not to have noticed the many and frequent horror stories of North Korea. And every times an article or a video report pops up in my news stream I throw myself at it.
Having read much and varied coverage of the state and it's people. You can't help but to get angry and vastly hopeless at the situation.
From a modern, western perspective a great deal of questions arise:
How can the global community allow this to happen?
Why is seemingly no-one doing anything real about it?
etc..<p>Everything considered the only solution in sight, and one that has been lurking a lot in the background lately, is war.
Invasion, presumably from the South, with American/International support.<p>That however, in my view, would be the worst possible solution.
With NK's standing army of 1.000.000 soldiers, and possibly nuclear weapons, it would be an absolute disaster.<p>With great inspiration from other Asian countries, I personally dream of the day the NK people themselves rise against their utterly corrupt, delusional government.<p>My question (though long under way) is this:
Do you think it is at all possible to create a community around the goal of assisting a NK revolution ?<p>Note, I'm trying to steer clear of any BandAid-like thing, but instead imagine a bunch of smart people with insight and ideas coming together to create viable solutions to the problem.<p>May the power of the Internet and Global Community bring freedom to the North Korean People ! :)
======
hga
Think about who you're dealing with. If you become truly effective, you might
get a unpleasant visit.

As for how this came about, the DPRK has had a nuclear armed protector since
August 1949 ... which strangely enough is 10 months before they started the
war.

